# eine alternative zu puppy linux



## djCvtKinG78 (14. Juli 2009)

hallo,

da mein board zur RMA ist und ich noch min. 2 wochen warten muß(denke aber länger) hab ich nen so.939 sys was ich hier im MP gekauft hab belebt!

da ich keine festplatte mehr über habe und die die ich verwenden wollte über sata 2 nicht erkannt wird vom bios musste ich puppy auf nem 2GB stick installieren und starten!

es ist aber hässlich und english!
ausserdem ruckelt es ab und zu!!
denke das es an dem stick liegt!

gibs ne alternative die deutsch mit mir spricht?

und wenn ja wie bekomme ich die auf CD!!
da ich nur nen winuser bin und ich mit linux nur mal rumgespielt hab aber nie richtiges interesse zeigte steh ich jetzt vor nem problem!

jung/mädels helft mir bitte!

ben


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Juli 2009)

DSL (Damn Small Linux) wirb damit, dass man es vom Bootmedium in eine Ramdisk schieben kann. Somit würde dann statt von USB-Stick oder CD alles aus dem Ram laufen. Je nach Rechner kannst du aber jede Distro von USB starten und auch benutzen. Wenn erst mal alles wichtige im Ram ist. läuft es flüssig. Man kann ja sogar über Netzwerk booten – wenn da immer wieder auf den Server zugegriffen werden müsste, wäre das schon arg lahm.


----------



## fenguri (15. Juli 2009)

ich kann dir Seite Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick | USB Pen Drive Linux nur ans Herz legen.
Dort findest verschiedene Distributionen inklusive Howto's fuer die Installtion auf USB-Sticks.

puppy und DSL habe ich mir auch mal fluechtig angeschaut sagten mir aber ueberhaupt nicht zu.
Da die meisten ja sehr auf Ubuntu schwoeren probier das doch mal aus, mit nen 2 GB stick kommst du da aus. 
Hier sind 2 Howto's um Ubuntu auf nen 2gb Stick zu installieren, das 1te ueber Win das 2te ueber die Ubuntu Live-CD :

USB Ubuntu 9.04 Persistent install (Windows) | USB Pen Drive Linux
Ubuntu 8.10 Install using the built in USB Creator | USB Pen Drive Linux

Viel Erfolg

mfg fenguri


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

knoppix, damn small linux, und ubuntu sind gute alternativen.

ich glaub mit knoppix haste am schnellsten erfolg.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (15. Juli 2009)

thanx für die hilfe!
das mit dem install auf dem usb stick hatte ich hinbekommen!

hab dann mal die 4.2.1 version von puppy draufgespielt und muss sagen die ist echt sehr schick und ruckeln tut auch nix mehr!

durch die sidebar und den etwas farbenreicheren erscheinungsbild der dis. kann ich damit ganz gut leben!
sehe alles wichtige (zeit,ram/cpu auslastung,drive space, den platz den puppy im ram benutzt,kalender und die wichtigsten prozesse)!!
sehr schön im gegensatz zur alten dis.

bloß meine graka ist absoluter schrott! die hat nicht mal nen eigenen speicher!
ist ne ganz alte ati! die schafft grad mal ne 1280 auflösung !

aber egal!
könnte zwar meine 4850 reinstecken aber dann geht das NT an die grenzen und eventuell in die knie!
und da es so nen altes mistding ist würde es warscheinlich den ganzen rechner mit in den tod reissen!

nochmals vielen dank!

gruß,ben


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Juli 2009)

Bei der 4850 müsstest du eh mit einigen Distris aufpassen. Es kann sein, dass die noch keinen aktuellen Treiber dafür drin haben.


----------



## midnight (24. Juli 2009)

Probier mal BackTrack 3! Ich weiß ja nicht was du vorhast. Aber zum surfen etc. isses einfach extrem schnell.

btw: So ziemlich JEDE Distri kriegst du mit UNetBootin auf einen USB-Stick.

so far


----------



## dot (24. Juli 2009)

djCvtKinG78 schrieb:


> durch die sidebar und den etwas farbenreicheren erscheinungsbild der dis. kann ich damit ganz gut leben!
> sehe alles wichtige (zeit,ram/cpu auslastung,drive space, den platz den puppy im ram benutzt,kalender und die wichtigsten prozesse)!!
> sehr schön im gegensatz zur alten dis.



Das Gebimmel am Rand bekommst du mit jedem WindowManager in Verbindung mit gDesklets.org | Desktop Eyecandy hin


----------

